# WHO'S SIDE IS GOV GAVIN NEWSOM ON ??? UNITED STATES OR THE CCP.....!



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

*WHO DO YOU ANSWER TO GOV GAVIN NEWSOM.....*
*
PRESIDENT DONALD J. TRUMP AND " WE THE PEOPLE "

or

XI JINPING CHAIRMAN OF THE CCP " THE CHINESE COMMUNIST PARTY "

*
*YOUR ACTIONS SPEAK VERY LOUD !!!!





Governor Gavin Gruesome sent $ 990,000,000.00 United States Tax Dollars to the CCP - Government of China *
*thru BYD Electic Car Manufacturer to produce 200,000,000 " Masks ".....

$ 990,000,000.00/200,000,000 = $ 4.95 per mask

Average cost to manufacture an  N-95 Mask is between .58 cents to $ 2.00 maximum.*
*Quite a variance ....

At .58 cents to manufacture ...look at the numbers...!*
*.58 x 200,000,000 = $ 116,000,000.00

$ 990,000,000.00 - $ 116,000,000.00 = $ 874,000,000.00

At $ 2.00 to manufacture ....
$ 2.00 x 200,000,000 = $ 400,000,000.00
*
*$ 990,000,000.00 - $ 400,000,000.00 = $ 590,000,000.00


ONE AMOUNT IS JUST SHORT OF A BILLION DOLLARS, THE OTHER IS
OVER HALF A BILLION...........!!!!*

*WHERE IS THE DIFFERENCE ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*I DON'T CARE WHAT YOUR REASONING IS.....THAT'S MINE AND AMERICA'S TAX DOLLARS YOU*
*
VERY VERY IRRESPONSIBLY SPENT WITH THE VERY COUNTRY THAT
UNLEASHED THIS BIO-WEAPON....

*
*THAT IS ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING.......TO SAY THE LEAST !!!!!


A VERY LARGE % OF THE CALIFORNIA CalPERS PENSION PLAN FUNDS ARE 
INVESTED* *IN CCP MILITARY DEVELOPMENT AND MANAGED BY A FORMER 
CHINESE NATIONAL .....

CALIFORNIA'S CHIEF INVESTMENT OFFICER IS " YU BEN MENG "
HE IS A FORMER CHINESE NATIONAL AND WAS FORMERLY TIED 
TO THE CCP GOVT....


FOXNEWS
Evie Fordham
Feb 13, 2020


"If this were up to me, I would fire [Chief Investment Officer Yu Ben Meng] immediately because of *
*these suspicious ties," he said. "We learned that Mr. Meng, who is the chief investment officer of 
CalPERS, was actually recruited to this position by the [Chinese Communist Party] through *
*something called the Thousand Talents Program. Now he's denied it." *


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

*WHO'S SIDE WAS THIS ONE ON.......*







*SOME THINGS JUST DON'T CHANGE.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 23, 2020)

What do you know? China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> What do you know? China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!



*Got that e-mail didn't ya....*
*You got scolded didn't ya.....
No more " money " for you unless you toe the line...
*
*Another CCP ( China ) troll.....Ya sellout scum...*


----------

